# Sport streaming apps



## Paul33 (10/3/22)

Does anyone know of any good sports streaming apps that are either free or don’t cost an arm and a leg?

The DSTV app on the mibox is permanently down and there’s just a black screen. 

It’s unbelievably frustrating.


----------



## M.Adhir (10/3/22)

Roll your app back a few versions to date close to one around the time the streaming worked- think I used 2.05 or 2.15 and it sorted it out. And disable app updates for that specific app.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/22)

M.Adhir said:


> Roll your app back a few versions to date close to one around the time the streaming worked- think I used 2.05 or 2.15 and it sorted it out. And disable app updates for that specific app.


How do I roll the app back on this device?


----------



## M.Adhir (10/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> How do I roll the app back on this device?


Uninstall app. 
Enable installation of apk's from external sources. 
Find apk version you need online. 
Download, install, sign in as normal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/22)

M.Adhir said:


> Uninstall app.
> Enable installation of apk's from external sources.
> Find apk version you need online.
> Download, install, sign in as normal.


I’ll give it a whirl tomorrow after coffee.


----------



## Paul33 (14/3/22)

so in a last ditch effort to get dstv to work i deleted it and reinstalled and signed in again and it decided to work.

what a schlep.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

